# What will you be shooting?



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Just curious what loads ya'll (love that word) have worked up for your deer/elk hunts this year?

Since I didn't want to spend the $$ trying to figure out seperate ones, I'm using this for both:

300gr TC Shockwave
100gr Pyrodex (pellets)
209 kleanbores

Easy enough, but it shoots great for me.

I'll be using my Omega.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe a Buck OR BULL 

My ENCORE
Triple seven  magnum pellets 130gr (2 pellets)Triple seven 209's made by winchester300 gr SST low drag sabots -()/-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

OMEGA
100 grns Tripple 7 pellets
245 grn powerbelt.
Remington 209


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

T/C Omega 
250 gr Precision sabots
100 gr 777 with Remington muzzy primers

Can't wait for the hunt to begin I have a deer and cow tag.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

TLB said:


> T/C Omega
> 250 gr Precision sabots
> 100 gr 777 with Remington muzzy primers
> 
> Can't wait for the hunt to begin I have a deer and cow tag.


I can't wait either... I have a northern deer muzzy and an any bull muzzy. 

Didn't draw the cow tag. :evil:


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

T/C Omega: 50 cal , 100 gr triple 7 pellets and 300 gr Nosler Partition sabots. I like the Nosler Partitions so much in my center fire rifle that I could not resist the temptation to use them in my muzzleloader.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the TC Encore, never shot a better muzzleloader. The loads I use for deer are 100 grain Tripple Seven, (two pellets), with a 250 grain TC Shockwave bullet. Elk I shoot the same bullet, but 150 grains of poweder so (three pellets). What I usually do to sight in my gun is I shoot the loose powder, and a patch and ball. Once it is sighted in well enough, then I will shoot some hunting loads through it, usually one at 100 yds, and the next at 150yds. Usually I am maybe just a hair high, but still right on target. That way it isn't as costly to figure out my sights for each hunt. Once I put in that extra 50 grains of powder, my shots hit a higher so I have to re-sight my gun in for each hunt. Not much though, usually just a tweek.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't think i would be hunting on the ML hunt this year so I will probly just use my old load in my Knight Bighorn, 90gr Pyrodex "P", and a 300gr XTP in a Harvester Crush Rib Sabot. I am headed to the range this Friday to make sure it still works. I wanted to try some of the new Black Horn 209 powder and some different bullets that are out there but I don't think I have enough time to work up a new load before the hunt.

Mark


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll probably be shooting a 36 inch 9 by 11, with double droppers. :lol:


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

I will be using the following load with my Winchester Apex to chase big bucks on the Paunsaugunt this year:

250 Grain Hornady SST (low drag sabot)
100 Grains of Pyrodex Select (loose powder)
CCI 209 Primer

Hawkeye


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Omega
100 gr 777
240 gr xtp
cci 209 primer


----------



## PlantMAN (Oct 26, 2007)

TC ProHunter
250 gr Shockwave 
100 gr of 777
209 Kleenbore


----------



## arrowone4me (Sep 23, 2007)

Tried the new Blackhorn 209 yesterday. Best groups ever. 3/4 inch at 100 yds. Omega.
250 gr Shockwaves
90 gr powder
1X nikon


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

110 gr for BH 209 behind a 250 gr Barnes T EZ. 1.5" groups and easy load and cleanup. This is by far the best of all worlds in my guns.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

T/C OMEGA 
100 grains of powder (pyrodex pellets)
245 grain powerbelts
winchester 209's


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Omega, Barnes 250 grain TMZ, magnum 777 pellets. I wanted to try the BH 209 but I already had a load that shoots under an inch at 100 yards. Probably mess around with the other stuff for next year though.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Browning A-bolt 300 win mag - remington 150gr sp....  Do to conflicts at work and home I had to turn in my ML tag and trade it for a rifle tag.... Now instead of 3 days I have to wait a month.........


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Browning A-bolt 300 win mag - remington 150gr sp....  Do to conflicts at work and home I had to turn in my ML tag and trade it for a rifle tag.... Now instead of 3 days I have to wait a month.........


Work? I thought that was the point of being the owner/boss?

Encore
100 gr 777
777 209
240 gr Dead Center


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

No thats one of the downfall's of being the boss............


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Browning A-bolt 300 win mag - remington 150gr sp....  Do to conflicts at work and home I had to turn in my ML tag and trade it for a rifle tag.... Now instead of 3 days I have to wait a month.........


That's too bad!


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

CVA Hawken mountain rifle, caplock.
seventy grains fffg under PRB. 
Zero at fifty yards, hold on the back at a hundred.

I MIGHT use a Lyman 315gr maxiball out of a push-through for a reload, with 90gr of fffg Goex under it. 

I zeroed (kneeling, then offhand) at Provo's city range yesterday, and closed with shooting an orange off the target frame. I'm ready.

Now I just have to figure out where to go in the northern region.


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

It's finally here! I have a lot of respect for those of you, like tmj, that have stayed with the traditional ML's. I do carry guilt that I have caved into moderns. However they are still more of challenge than a center fire.

That being said, I will get a chance to use (hopefully) my new TC Triumph, 100 grns of Blackhorn209, Harvestor crushed ribs, and a 250 Shockwave.

Good luch to all!!!


----------



## nvhunter (Oct 5, 2008)

TC New Englander .50 cal. Sidelock with musket caps, 1-48 twist, fiber optic sights, I'm getting a little older so the original iron sights had to go.

370gr TC Maxi-Ball
80gr fffg 777 loose powder
chronographs just under 1600fps

Took a 3x3 Mulie above Diamond Fork canyon last year at 125yds. and took a 400lb cow elk two weeks ago here in NV at 70yds. same load. Shoots minute of critter groups!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Encore SS
90 grains of Bh 209 
Winchester primers 
300 grain XTP for deer and XTP mags for elk .

This is a 15 shot group at 50 yards , never clean the barrel between shots (amazing powder ) 










and a 20 shot group !! Did i say amazing powder ??
Hole in the bulls eye was already there , i forgot to bring a new target


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

lone hunter said:


> It's finally here! I have a lot of respect for those of you, like tmj, that have stayed with the traditional ML's. I do carry guilt that I have caved into moderns. However they are still more of challenge than a center fire.
> 
> That being said, I will get a chance to use (hopefully) my new TC Triumph, 100 grns of Blackhorn209, Harvestor crushed ribs, and a 250 Shockwave.
> 
> Good luch to all!!!


No reason for guilt !!

A 1808 patent was the first patent of a muzzleloading in-line action

in which the **** of the sidelock was replaced by a cylindrical hammer driven by a coil spring.

This in-line invention was capitalized on by Dreyse, who worked for Pauly between 1808-14 and

who used it as the basis for his 1838 turnbolt design which became the Prussian Needlegun a in-line of 1848.









.

Good info at this link !
http://hpmuzzleloading.com/EditorsView2.html


----------

